# Leben



## caddy (Dec 14, 2006)

Who is familiar with this Journal ?

http://www.lebenusa.com/inthisissue.asp


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

I like it. I enjoyed the recent Huguenot issue in particular. Others have recommended it here and here.


----------



## caddy (Dec 14, 2006)

^ 

Thanks Andrew

Similiar to _Christian History Magazine_, which I treasure...


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the magazine for its church history, to which it is almost completely devoted. Is available on the web, so you can see for yourself.

http://www.lebenusa.com/


----------



## JohnV (Dec 15, 2006)

We've been getting the issue lately too. We were getting it second hand from another subscriber, but I think we have our own subscription starting in the new year. I like the articles. 

What do you think of their mission? It intrigues me. I'd like to know more about how they go about that.


----------

